# Any rule changes expected for the Fall season?



## timbuck (Jun 4, 2018)

I hope SCDSL changes their sub rules for 05 and older.  (05 plays 35 minute half’s.  04 and 03 play 40 minutes. Older is full 45)
Currently- if you come off in the 1st half, you can’t re-enter until the 2nd half.  
In the 2nd half- if you sub off- you can come back on once.  

I understand that soccer is a game (at the pro level) that requires a player to learn how to pace themselves for 90+ minutes.  

12 year olds playing in SCDSL are not the same as 25 year olds playing in the EPL (or even MLS). 

If a kid is coming off of an injury-  it’s nice to ease them back in with frequent subs to check on how they are doing.  

If a team has a short roster and it’s hot out-  it’s nice to rotate with 1 or 2 subs to keep kids from wearing out.  

If your team has made their subs in the 1st half, but a player gets hurt-  you can’t sub on a player who has already come off during that half. 

If the league is “developmental”-  why does this rule exist?

Coast Soccer Lesgue has no restrictions on substitutions-  only that “excessive substitutions resulting in confusion or delay of the game are to be discouraged by the referee”. 

Any rules you’d like to see changed?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd like to see this sub rule stay in place and not change to unlimited subs.


----------



## mirage (Jun 4, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> I'd like to see this sub rule stay in place and not change to unlimited subs.


I second this notion to keep the sub rules as is.

Part of development is for the players to learn to self regulate their total energy on the field.  By having unlimited sub rule, the coach will switch out players every 5 minutes so that the player can go full sprint each time he/she is on the field.  I've seen this in HS as well as in tournaments.  It does nothing for development.

I also I'm in favor of DA rules of no-reentry too.  Players have to realize that they have to earn playing time and to learn how to play full 90 minutes on the pitch.

The only change I'd like to see is to allow for additional subs during the extra time after regulation time.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

mirage said:


> I second this notion to keep the sub rules as is.
> 
> Part of development is for the players to learn to self regulate their total energy on the field.  By having unlimited sub rule, the coach will switch out players every 5 minutes so that the player can go full sprint each time he/she is on the field.  I've seen this in HS as well as in tournaments.  It does nothing for development.
> 
> ...


Nonsense.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 4, 2018)

mirage said:


> The only change I'd like to see is to allow for additional subs during the extra time after regulation time.


I believe FIFA is already doing this


----------



## Toepoke (Jun 4, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I hope SCDSL changes their sub rules for 05 and older.  (05 plays 35 minute half’s.  04 and 03 play 40 minutes. Older is full 45)
> Currently- if you come off in the 1st half, you can’t re-enter until the 2nd half.
> In the 2nd half- if you sub off- you can come back on once.


This rule should not be changed since it follows the same substitution rule as the NCAA.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 4, 2018)

Toepoke said:


> This rule should not be changed since it follows the same substitution rule as the NCAA.


OK.  Maybe I'll give you that for high school aged players.  Certainly at the "varsity" / DA / F1 / ETC level that are likely to be playing in the NCAA.
I dont see any reason to put this rule in place for 6th or 7th graders.


----------



## JoeBieber (Jun 4, 2018)

mirage said:


> I second this notion to keep the sub rules as is.
> 
> Part of development is for the players to learn to self regulate their total energy on the field.  By having unlimited sub rule, the coach will switch out players every 5 minutes so that the player can go full sprint each time he/she is on the field.  I've seen this in HS as well as in tournaments.  It does nothing for development.
> 
> ...


Unlimited subs makes things easier on coaches in terms of parent management. It also SUCKS when the coach who's up 1-0 wastes the last 10 minutes of the game making a sub every throw-in.


----------



## Frank (Jun 4, 2018)

I enjoy the unlimited subs, however their is a disadvantage when we transition in to CRL, NC or tourneys such as Dallas Cup where sub rules are tighter.  Simply our kids just aren't used to it and it takes some time to get the sub patterns down and some of the players used to going 90.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 4, 2018)

We are imposing adult-centered restrictions on children (youth, whatever). Does nobody understand that trying to have the same rules as adults (or using the excuse "NCAA does it") is one of the reasons youth soccer is in such a mess?

Young players need to be playing minutes in games; nobody would argue with that, right? Then why restrict coaches by placing unecessary rules which prevent young players from getting minutes because the coach wants to only use his or her strongest lineup for most of the game as once he takes a player out, they either can't come back in or can only do so once? 

It has nothing to do with building endurance or getting used to playing for 90 minutes or whatever length you play. Most players stay in games for the duration anyway but allowing unlimited subs means that the odd few players can come out when necessary, for a myriad of reasons (including minor injuries, feedback from coach, giving another player an opportunity etc). Unfortunately there are coaches who abuse this (via a cringeworthy desperation to win) and sub every minute to waste time when ahead. We've all seen this. It's up to referees to have the balls to simply refuse substitutions in this situation; it's obvious when it's happening.

Being able to remove a player from a situation and have 5 minutes out of the game to get their feedback and help them work out where they can improve or even to point out something really positive such as a major shift in behaviour for example (before sending them back in) is very helpful for any young player. One of the alternatives is for coaches to shout and scream instructions from the sideline instead, while the game is going on. We all know how common that approach is (and if you don't already know, how it negatively influences both individuals and teams).

We have to start putting youth players first with our decisions regarding rules and stop pretending this is adult soccer.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 5, 2018)

There are not many changes to the Laws of the Game for 2018-2019.  The first link is to the IFAB page that has links to the changes and LOTG.  The second link is to the changes, reasoning and interpretation.  I have included some of the changes that will effect the youth game.

http://www.theifab.com/news/laws-of-the-game-201819-coming-into-force-1-june
http://static-

3eb8.kxcdn.com/documents/653/131333_200418_Laws_of_the_Game_2018_19_Law_Changes_explained_EN.pdf

Changes to the LOTG
Modifications
• There is no limit on the number of substitutes that can be used in youth football
Law 3
• Competition rules may permit the use of an additional substitute in extra time (even if not all permitted substitutes have been used)
Law 4
• Player who has left the field because of an equipment issue and returns without permission and interferes is penalised with a direct free kick (or penalty kick)
Law 7
• Drinks breaks should not exceed one minute
• Allowance must be made for time ‘lost’ for drinks breaks and VAR checks/ reviews
Law 10
• Kicks from the penalty mark – a replacement for a goalkeeper cannot take a kick in that ‘round’ if the goalkeeper has already taken a kick
Law 12
• Biting is included as a direct free kick and sending-off offence
• If the referee plays advantage for a DOGSO the offender is cautioned (YC) whether or not a goal is scored
• Where 2 separate cautionable (YC) offences are committed in close proximity, both cautions (YCs) must be issued-off offense; same principle if one is a sending
• If a player commits an offence outside the field of play (ball in play) against someone from
their own team (including a team official) it is an indirect free kick on the boundary line
Law 15
• A player must stand to take a throw-in (kneeling, sitting etc. not permitted)


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Surfref said:


> • Where 2 separate cautionable (YC) offences are committed in close proximity, both cautions (YCs) must be issued-off offense; same principle if one is a sending


I don't understand that one.


----------



## Surfref (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't understand that one.


This is what is listed as an explanation:
Where two separate cautionable offences are committed (even in close proximity), they should result in two cautions, for example if a player enters the field of play without the required permission and commits a reckless tackle or stops a promising attack with a foul/handball, etc.

Clarifies the action the referee should take where 2 clearly separate cautionable (YC) offences occur which may be linked, particularly when someone enters the field without permission (where needed) and then commits a cautionable offence. This principle also applies to sending-off offences.


----------



## MWN (Jun 5, 2018)

timbuck said:


> OK.  Maybe I'll give you that for high school aged players.  Certainly at the "varsity" / DA / F1 / ETC level that are likely to be playing in the NCAA.
> I dont see any reason to put this rule in place for 6th or 7th graders.


My belief is along these lines:

Rec/Signature League/Flight 3 and 2/Bronze/Silver - Unlimited.  These kids are playing because they enjoy the sport.
Flight 1/Silver Elite, Gold, Premiere - Limited subs, but expand it to 4-5.  These kids are working towards a higher level of play someday.
USSDA/ECNL/CRL - International FIFA substitution rules.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

MWN said:


> My belief is along these lines:
> 
> Rec/Signature League/Flight 3 and 2/Bronze/Silver - Unlimited.  These kids are playing because they enjoy the sport.
> Flight 1/Silver Elite, Gold, Premiere - Limited subs, but expand it to 4-5.  These kids are working towards a higher level of play someday.
> USSDA/ECNL/CRL - International FIFA substitution rules.


Using professional rules for youth leagues is fake sophistication.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you @Surfref 
Will the “youth substitution” language be put in place by all leagues?  Including DA, ECNL, etc. 
I try to keep up on the laws -  I don’t recall ever seeing much language specific to the youth game.


----------



## MWN (Jun 5, 2018)

espola said:


> Using professional rules for youth leagues is fake sophistication.


Because the US Youth National team pulls from the USSDA and ECNL primarily, I can appreciate the desire to ensure that those players in the pool are playing under the same rules as the rest of the international teams.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Rules?


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 5, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> Being able to remove a player from a situation and have 5 minutes out of the game to get their feedback and help them work out where they can improve or even to point out something really positive such as a major shift in behaviour for example (before sending them back in) is very helpful for any young player.


Coaching should be done at practice, before the game and at halftime (for olders).  A coach should not have to rely on subbing a player out to give instruction.  Players eventually need to learn how to think and make adjustments on their own.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 5, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Coaching should be done at practice, before the game and at halftime (for olders).  A coach should not have to rely on subbing a player out to give instruction.  Players eventually need to learn how to think and make adjustments on their own.


I believe I said this exact same thing in another post, however, there are circumstances where it is clearly helpful for the player to get advice/feedback/reassurance, in effect a ‘reset’. To do that effectively, they may need to come out of the game temporarily.

We are aiming to help develop and nurture players who can self evaluate, live, under pressure; this takes time, patience and persistence and during the process it is helpful to sometimes use the above method. Not everyone will agree with that of course. 

Dragging a player off when they make a mistake is another issue entirely. That’s not what I’m talking about or advocating.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 5, 2018)

Slight sidebar on being able to pull a kid off for some instruction.
Many teams hold their training's throughout the week on very small fields.  Splitting a full sized field about 8 ways is not unheard of..  Small sided games are great, but not quite the same as playing 11v11 on a 110x80 field.  If you have a player trying a new position or you want to reinforce how something you did on your postage stamp field during practice should look on a full field -  A quick sub can help.


----------



## Overlap (Jun 5, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I hope SCDSL changes their sub rules for 05 and older.  (05 plays 35 minute half’s.  04 and 03 play 40 minutes. Older is full 45)
> Currently- if you come off in the 1st half, you can’t re-enter until the 2nd half.
> In the 2nd half- if you sub off- you can come back on once.
> 
> ...


I'd vote for "no offsides"....then we'd see non-stop scoring!


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 5, 2018)

Overlap said:


> I'd vote for "no offsides"....then we'd see non-stop scoring!


  If there is one way to make the kickball approach of so many teams even worse, ‘no offside’ would be it!


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2018)

Overlap said:


> I'd vote for "no offsides"....then we'd see non-stop scoring!


It would only take a couple of weeks for defenses to adjust.


----------

